# First batch failure



## dkintyhtt (Aug 31, 2013)

My soap turned into taffy?
I followed a recipe a found in a published book..just changed goats milk to Castile m&p the add ins were eo and turmeric for color and 1 tsp of almond oil. After I split the batch to add the ingredients I noticed it was already starting to harden so I put back on melter. When I took off to pour in mold it was thick and stiff like taffy.
What did I do?


----------



## gurdeep (Sep 1, 2013)

Was it melt and pour or co with m&p just remelt with co you have have to rebatch

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2013)

Perhaps you overheated your M&P.


----------



## dkintyhtt (Sep 2, 2013)

It was m&p and I think I might have overheated. I let it cool then slowly remelted in microwave and it was ok. Works well for my family. I read 160* is my hot point and I was still way below that. Should I try even for a cooler temp?


----------



## gurdeep (Sep 2, 2013)

Mo should be done in 30 sec bursts and keep the temp as low as posd

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Soap Making mobile app


----------

